# A few smaller swimmers/ Interference Finish



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Did up several small Donny Musso style swimmers for when the stripers move back in during late April/early May out here. These guys are about 5" long and weigh between 1.5 and 1,75 ounces. All thru wired with a low slot Lefty 1 lip on the front. Put a small belly weight right at the balance point of the plug.

I have been trying for some time to find something that would mimick the iridescent colors that you see when you pull a striper out of the water as the light hits them just so. Bait fish out here seem to have the same kind of coloring. I think I finally found it! Pearl-Ex interference powders. Comes in a number of different colors. It's a fabirc dye that mixes up with createx clear quite nicely. I sprayed about 20 very thin coats of the mixture on top of the finish paint coats before I put on the finish epoxy coats and was delighted with the results. The plugs glow in the sunlight.

Tough to photograph... But you'll see the purplish highlites, especially on the olive/silve plug and the pinkish glow over the pearl white under coat on the other ones. It's pretty cool the way it moves and changes in the light.

Thought somebody else might like to try it out.

Funny thing... I set them up to swim top water and they were terrible! So I bent the line tie up and they swim sub-surface like a dream! Beautiful snakey action in the current. Might even try them trolling! Go figure....

This stuff continues to confound and delight....


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice tones! I like the light green back with the silver/orange on the bottom. Makes me wanna fish.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like they worked out great for you. You'll be armed and dangerous when you hit the waters.


----------

